# Cholesterol



## teemyob

Mine is 8.9 I am told.

My good colesterol is very good though. I am led to believe this is my exercise.

It has been suggested I lose 1 1/2 stone and give up drinking for at least 6-8 weeks. 3 months would be better still.

TM

:roll:


----------



## raynipper

I think I would worry about being that high TM.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob

*Wine*

Hello Ray,

Yes, I am going to have to I guess. One of our GP's is also a Specialist who Practices at The MRI. So I am lucky as I am able to see him within 5 mins walk of our house.

I was just reading your past post of 4.5

TM


----------



## PaulW2

I think they generally recommend behavioural/dietary remedies before they consider prescribing statins. And the guidelines are (I think) for statins to be prescribed only if the calculated 10-year risk of a cardiovascular event is greater than 20%.

Statins are however a good way of bringing things under control if the diet/weight loss regime doesn't fully do the trick.


----------



## Lesleykh

I reduced mine over the last year while away by losing a stone and walking for at least 30 mins every day. So it can be done if it's diet related and not just the basic make-up of your body. A friend changed her whole diet big time, but never managed to change her levels, despite being already as thin as a rake - so I do think it can sometimes be difficult.

At the same time I changed to butter instead of any marg products, and I use only olive oil for other cooking/dressings. I know the butter is a slightly backwards step, but I just went right off any processed fats after seeing some black sludge dyed yellow and then sold as marg on a foody programme.

Good luck with reducing it. I think for me getting away in the van always makes me healthier - less snacking from boredom, more exercise, more time to shop for lovely, healthy food.

Lesley


----------



## suedew

PaulW2 said:


> I think they generally recommend behavioural/dietary remedies before they consider prescribing statins. And the guidelines are (I think) for statins to be prescribed only if the calculated 10-year risk of a cardiovascular event is greater than 20%.
> 
> Statins are however a good way of bringing things under control if the diet/weight loss regime doesn't fully do the trick.


Have to disagree, have done the lifestyle, weightloss, excercise bit, Statins started at first high reading. Result - zilch. levels remain within .1 no matter what I do.
last time were better after 3 months without statins!
Side effects are grim leg cramps started again, no idea what quack will suggest next. What REALLY annoys me is that about 15 years ago my present levels would be within normal range.
I blame pressure from drug companies.

Bet the legislators have plenty of shares :wink:

Sue


----------



## richardjames

teemyob said:


> Mine is 8.9 I am told.
> 
> My good colesterol is very good though. I am led to believe this is my exercise.
> 
> It has been suggested I lose 1 1/2 stone and give up drinking for at least 6-8 weeks. 3 months would be better still.
> 
> TM
> 
> :roll:


What is really being suggested is that you give up enjoying life 

I've just invested in a glucose / cholesterol meter and took my readings yesterday and the first cholesterol came out with the word 'Lo' and reading the instructions this is as bad as too high. Took a second reading later and it was 2.7 (still low!!) The silly thing is that I stopped taking statins a week ago to try and sort out some niggling pains - weird eh! Must see the doc


----------



## StAubyns

I was prescribed statins for Cholesterol. 

I ended up scratching the skin off my legs because of the incessant itching  

I started doing more walking, stopped the statins without telling the surgery, and at the next annual check my levels were down. The nurse had to check that I had not been ordering the statins for the last nine months before she would believe that I had not been taking them.

I understand that all cases are not the same, and I would not recommend my actions to anyone, but I do beleive that statins are not a cure for every case of high cholesterol - mine was classed as high at 5.9, at the last check, no statins for 12 months it was 3.1


----------



## Biglol

I have always been on the large size, 18/19 st was my top weight. my cholesterol was usually 6.4 or less 

I'm down to 14 st now but not checked cholesterol lately


----------



## aikidomo

If it helps.
I had a heart attack in 2006, my level was under 5 a few months before, now its 3.5.
I am on Statins at the mo, had a few problems to start with, told the Doctor who changed the prescription and gave me another sort have not had any problems since.  
Statins are a very reactive medicine, that is to say that what works for one person does not for another, changing the preval-statin to simil-stating and visa versa does help, as it did in my case.
Now my doctor told me to have as normal a life as possibble, not to get stressed,(The real killer) and eat what I like within a commonsense guidline.
Just a thought for you all to ponder............... try leaving a carton of margarine out side for a period of time and see what happens, or what eats it..................nuffink! :roll:


----------



## Phil42

I understand that just looking at the total cholesterol level is less than ideal. Look at 'What is a high cholesterol level ?' on this page on patient.co.uk, particularly bullet-point four.

It's often suggested that many people who do not need statins are prescribed them. If true, this is worrying considering the side-effects that are often suffered.

Phil


----------



## teemyob

*Fair*

To be fair, we had just been away in Germany for 12 days. Mini cruise each-way. Wine Sampling in Polich and many a beer by the Rhein.

Bloods were takend the day after we got back.

TM


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: Wine*



teemyob said:


> Hello Ray,
> 
> Yes, I am going to have to I guess. One of our GP's is also a Specialist who Practices at The MRI. So I am lucky as I am able to see him within 5 mins walk of our house.
> 
> I was just reading your past post of 4.5
> 
> TM


Walk the long way round, it might help  :wink:


----------



## Penquin

Statins worked for me, but reducing cholesterol by diet is very difficult according to my consultant - he said if I cut out ALL fats I MIGHT reduce my cholesterol by 5% of it's current value.........  

Statins reduced it from 7.9 to 4.0 over the space of 3 years.....  

The yoghurt type things such as Benecol apparently DO actually have a proven benefit (and I don't work for them!), so the addition of these and the replacement of butter with a low fat cholsterol reducing version would have an effect....... :? 

Dave


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi,

My husband had some tests done a couple of weeks ago and found out his reading was 6.2, the doctor recommended he changed his diet, she said that eating porridge is very good for lowering your cholesteral, and also fish, he has been on a healthier diet for 2 weeks and now his cholesteral is down to 4, so with some people tablets are not needed, just healthier food.

Cavaqueen


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Fair*



teemyob said:


> To be fair, we had just been away in Germany for 12 days. Mini cruise each-way. Wine Sampling in Polich and many a beer by the Rhein.
> 
> Bloods were takend the day after we got back.
> 
> TM


I also remebered we got back from holiday. All was a rush so we had double egg n chips with bread n butter for our tea!.

(I am making excuses I know)

Thanks for the replies and tips.

TM


----------



## Rosbotham

By all means address things via diet, but ultimately don't be scared of statins. Some people do suffer side effects (generally caused by widening of arteries increasing blood flow, I gather), but many/most do not.

I don't have high cholesterol (2.7 from memory, "good" cholesterol very good), but my GP has a policy that anyone diabetic is automatically put on them. I've had two types...originally atorvastatin but now simvastatin as it's cheaper...no side effects, ditto Mrs R.


----------



## Phil42

Hi teemyob,

Presumably you were advised to, and did, fast prior to the test?

Phil


----------



## teemyob

*Fast*



Phil42 said:


> Hi teemyob,
> 
> Presumably you were advised to, and did, fast prior to the test?
> 
> Phil


No, I was told a non fasting blood test.

Part of my overdue MOT.

TM


----------



## VanFlair

Hi All

Just over a week ago the Doctor told me mine was 6.7 and if I did not get some weight off it would be statins for me, so eating a few less biscuits and walking 2 miles a day.

We will see what happens.

Vanroyce


----------



## teemyob

*2 miles*



vanroyce said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just over a week ago the Doctor told me mine was 6.7 and if I did not get some weight off it would be statins for me, so eating a few less biscuits and walking 2 miles a day.
> 
> We will see what happens.
> 
> Vanroyce


Think I do 2 miles around this bluddy house some days.

TM


----------



## yasmin

The Cholesterol Con

Cholesterol (BMA Leeds)

Dr Malcolm Kendrick speaks to Leeds BMA Meeting about why Cholesterol does not cause heart disease.
see http://www.thincs.org


























http://www.24knews.com/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## uncleswede

yasmin said:


> The Cholesterol Con
> 
> Cholesterol (BMA Leeds)
> 
> Dr Malcolm Kendrick speaks to Leeds BMA Meeting about why Cholesterol does not cause heart disease.
> see http://www.thincs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.24knews.com/viewforum.php?f=18


There have been many, long-term (20yr+) studies (the "Framingham" study run out of Boston, U.S. is an influential one, IIRC) that clearly demonstrate the relationship between high cholesterol levels (but particularly LDL cholesterol - the "bad" cholesterol) and cardiovascular disease over a long period of time. These prominent and peer-reviewed studies have looked at tens of thousands of people over 30 years and more now, and their results are statistically highly significant - i.e. less than a 0.001% chance that their final numbers could be the result of mere chance/coincidence.

It may be exploited (although I personally don't feel exploited - I've been on Symvastatin for 3 yrs) but, medically, is NOT a con; high cholesterol over a long period = premature death. Period.

Rgds
CD


----------



## Zebedee

Hi UncleSwede

Go to Yasmin's profile and have a look at her last three posts - then make up your own mind. :wink: 

(She has posted from Cyprus, Turkey and Wolverhampton according to her ISPs.)

Dave :roll:


----------



## Pusser

I've read some posts but not all as I can't do hours on here as I would wish.

My cholestrol was 4.0 and doc put me on statins and I suffered major cramps in legs and although this was some years ago, the cramps are still there but not as bad.

I decided having stopped statins to go on a diet and chose the Atkins.

My colestrol went down to 3.3 after two months having lost one and half stone.

Then I was unwell for weeks and put weight back on and now I am back to where I started and colestrol is now at 5.

In America they are now saying that levels are nothing to do with heart attacks in the plaque running around is large and small plague does cause heart attacks as it is prone to stick and build up like calcium in a steam iron.

I do take a benecol each day and for over 30 years an asprin a day cos my Mum told me too and I have no idea why or cannot remember.

Plus I take a seven seas cod liver oil tablet per day. I used to take a spoonful of the oil but it stuck, tasted foul and family commented on my Billingsgate aroma.  

Incidently on atkins you can get death breath. People faint when you speak to them which is a bit disturbing and my poo went green. 8O


----------



## zappy61

*statins*

My cholesterol has gradually gone up in the last 5 years and got to 5.9 last year. The doctor recommended statins after diet didn't work. Went on Simvastatin but suffered muscle problems then Atorvastatin but these gave me disturbed sleep patterns and insomnia, but my level was 3.5 at the last reading. Went back this week and the doctor advised coming off them for 4 to 6 weeks then he will try another one. Guess what, after 3 days and better sleep I feel loads better. I do take regular exercise (golf 2/4 times a week) and am going to look in to homoeopathic methods to try to control the cholesterol as I don't really want to go back on the statins so any suggestion will be welcome.

Graham


----------



## ardgour

uncleswede said:


> yasmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cholesterol Con
> 
> Cholesterol (BMA Leeds)
> 
> Dr Malcolm Kendrick speaks to Leeds BMA Meeting about why Cholesterol does not cause heart disease.
> see http://www.thincs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.24knews.com/viewforum.php?f=18
> 
> 
> 
> There have been many, long-term (20yr+) studies (the "Framingham" study run out of Boston, U.S. is an influential one, IIRC) that clearly demonstrate the relationship between high cholesterol levels (but particularly LDL cholesterol - the "bad" cholesterol) and cardiovascular disease over a long period of time. These prominent and peer-reviewed studies have looked at tens of thousands of people over 30 years and more now, and their results are statistically highly significant - i.e. less than a 0.001% chance that their final numbers could be the result of mere chance/coincidence.
> 
> It may be exploited (although I personally don't feel exploited - I've been on Symvastatin for 3 yrs) but, medically, is NOT a con; high cholesterol over a long period = premature death. Period.
> 
> Rgds
> CD
Click to expand...

sadly many of these studies are not as robust as they appear - look carefully at the results they excluded and at sample selection. Also check who funded the research and any conflict of interest for researchers - the world of medical research is finally coming under close scrutiny and some of it is not good. Even publication in a peer reviewed journal does not necessarily mean it is reliable - and yes I do have evidence to back that statement. 
The original research that started the whole obsession with low fat diets has been discredited because the researcher was highly selective in the evidence he used. He chose rsults from those countries that supported his theory but had he analysed results from all countries the picture would have been different. Also doesn't explain why a significant proportion of those having heart attacks have low cholesterol. 
There is increasing evidence that uncontrolled stress is a major factor in heart disease - so worrying about your cholesterol level may be part of the problem 

Chris


----------



## aldra

You can buy the statin reducing effects of Benicol etc in a tablet form from health shops and on line

I imagine they work as well as buying yoghurt etc although I have not tried them

Use other herbal supplements and would swear by them, certainly feel different when I accidentally run out

Aldra


----------



## CaGreg

I have a minor heart defect and attended my cardiologist a couple of years ago for a complete cardiac workup.
He said that in the absence of other significant risk factors i.e. High blood pressure, smoking, overweight, he would be happy enough with a cholesterol level up to 7. It seems that in the late 40's early 50's the levels go up in a large portion of the population. The drug companies now make more money on statins that any other drug. There is not a lot of evidence to show that just dropping the levels by a small amount using statins will significantly reduce the risk of heart attack. 
I don't use them as they make me crazy in the head.

Ca


----------



## zappy61

CaGreg said:


> I have a minor heart defect and attended my cardiologist a couple of years ago for a complete cardiac workup.
> He said that in the absence of other significant risk factors i.e. High blood pressure, smoking, overweight, he would be happy enough with a cholesterol level up to 7. It seems that in the late 40's early 50's the levels go up in a large portion of the population. The drug companies now make more money on statins that any other drug. There is not a lot of evidence to show that just dropping the levels by a small amount using statins will significantly reduce the risk of heart attack.
> I don't use them as they make me crazy in the head.
> 
> Ca


Yes me too. Been off them nearly a week now and have had great sleep pattern, and generally feel much better. I don't think I will be going back on them.

Graham


----------



## CaGreg

Google cholesterol myths.
Ca


----------



## NewGirlDriving

*Cholestrol reduction*

How about drinking some Speedwell tea? 1 -2 cups a day. Dried herb available from Baldwins.co.uk

Use one heaped teaspoon of dried herb per cup, pour on hot water, steep for 30 seconds before straining. Sip slowly.

Read Health from God's Garden by Maria Treben available second hand on amazon.co.uk if you want the details

And of course make the lifestyle changes of sensible diet and exercise that are always worth doing whatever the health issue might be. And butter is way better than processed muck, although dairy is not to be encouraged as we are not designed to eat it.

Apologies - I seem to have become opinionated all of a sudden!


----------

